# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  चूना का चमत्कार – भाई राजीव दीक्षित जी

## shriram

*चूना का चमत्कार – भाई राजीव दीक्षित जी* 


*चूना का चमत्कार – भाई राजीव दीक्षित जी

// पत्थर के रोगी को चुना नहीं खाना है//

चूना जो आप पान में खाते है वो सत्तर बीमारी ठीक कर देता है !!!!
पीलिया
जैसे किसीको पीलिया हो जाये माने जोंडिस उसकी सबसे अच्छी दवा है चूना; 
गेहूँ के दाने के बराबर चूना गन्ने के रस में मिलाकर पिलाने से बहुत जल्दी पीलिया ठीक कर देता है । 
नपुंसकता
और यही चूना नपुंसकता की सबसे अच्छी दवा है – अगर किसीके शुक्राणु नही बनता उसको अगर गन्ने के रस के साथ चूना पिलाया जाये तो साल डेढ़ साल में भरपूर शुक्राणु बनने लगेंगे; 
और जिन माताओं के शरीर में अन्डे नही बनते उनकी बहुत अच्छी दवा है ये चूना ।*

----------


## shriram

*विद्यार्थीओ के लिए

चूना बहुत अच्छी है जो लम्बाई बढाती है –
 गेहूँ के दाने के बराबर चूना रोज दही में मिलाके खाना चाहिए, 
दही नही है तो दाल में मिलाके खाओ, 
दाल नही है तो पानी में मिलाके पियो –
 इससे लम्बाई बढने के साथ साथ स्मरण शक्ति भी बहुत अच्छा होता है ।

 जिन बच्चोकी बुद्धि कम काम करती है 
मतिमंद बच्चे उनकी सबसे अच्छी दवा है चूना,
 जो बच्चे बुद्धि से कम है, 
दिमाग देर में काम करते है,
 देर में सोचते है हर चीज उनकी स्लो है 
उन सभी बच्चे को चूना खिलाने से ठीक हो जायेंगे ।*

----------


## shriram

*मासिक धर्म*

*बहनों को अपने मासिक धर्म के समय अगर कुछ भी तकलीफ होती हो तो उसका सबसे अच्छी दवा है चूना । 
और हमारे घर में जो माताएं है जिनकी उम्र पचास वर्ष हो गयी और उनका मासिक धर्म बंध हुआ उनकी सबसे अच्छी दवा है चूना; 
गेहूँ के दाने के बराबर चूना हरदिन खाना 
दाल में, लस्सी में, 
नही तो पानी में घोल के पीना ।*

----------


## shriram

*गर्भावस्था* 
*जब कोई माँ गर्भावस्था में है तो चूना रोज खाना चाहिए 
क्योकि गर्भवती माँ को सबसे जादा काल्सियम की जरुरत होती है 
और चूना कैल्सियम का सब्से बड़ा भंडार है ।
 गर्भवती माँ को चूना खिलाना चाहिए अनार के रस में –
 अनार का रस एक कप और चूना गेहूँ के दाने के बराबर
 ये मिलाके रोज पिलाइए नौ महीने तक लगातार दीजिये
 तो चार फायदे होंगे –
 पहला फायदा होगा के माँ को बच्चे के जनम के समय कोई तकलीफ नही होगी और नोर्मल डेलीभरी होगा,
 दूसरा बच्चा जो पैदा होगा वो बहुत हिस्टपुष्ट और तंदरुस्त होगा ,
 तीसरा फ़ायदा वो बच्चा जिन्दगी में जल्दी बीमार नही पड़ता जिसकी माँ ने चूना खाया , 
और चौथा सबसे बड़ा लाभ है वो बच्चा बहुत होसियार होता है बहुत Intelligent और Brilliant होता है उसका IQ बहुत अच्छा होता है*

----------


## shriram

*घुटने का दर्द*
चूना घुटने का दर्द ठीक करता है ,
 कमर का दर्द ठीक करता है , 
कंधे का दर्द ठीक करता है, 
एक खतरनाक बीमारी है Spondylitis वो चुने से ठीक होता है । 
कई बार हमारे रीड़ की हड्डी में जो मनके होते है 
उसमे दुरी बड़ जाती है Gap आ जाता है –
 ये चूना ही ठीक करता है उसको; 
रीड़ की हड्डी की सब बीमारिया चुने से ठीक होता है । 
अगर आपकी हड्डी टूट जाये तो टूटी हुई हड्डी को जोड़ने की ताकत सबसे जादा चुने में है ।
 चूना खाइए सुबह को खाली पेट ।

----------


## shriram

*मुह में ठंडा गरम पानी लगना* 

*अगर मुह में ठंडा गरम पानी लगता है तो चूना खाओ बिलकुल ठीक हो जाता है , 

अगर मुह में  छाले हो गए है तो चुने का पानी पियो तुरन्त ठीक हो जाता है । 

शारीर में जब खून कम हो जाये तो चूना जरुर लेना चाहिए , 
अनीमिया है खून की कमी है उसकी सबसे अच्छी दवा है ये चूना , 
चूना पीते रहो गन्ने के रस में ,
 या संतरे के रस में नही तो सबसे अच्छा है अनार के रस में 
– अनार के रस में चूना पिए खून बहुत बढता है 
, बहुत जल्दी खून बनता है –
 एक कप अनार का रस गेहूँ के दाने के बराबर चूना सुबह खाली पेट ।*

----------


## shriram

*भारत के जो लोग चुने से पान खाते है, 
बहुत होसियार लोग है पर पान में तम्बाकू नही खाना, 
तम्बाकू ज़हर है और चूना अमृत है .. 
तो चूना खाइए तम्बाकू मत खाइए 
और पान खाइए चुने का उसमे कत्था मत लगाइए, 
कत्था कैंसर पैदा  करता है,
 पान में सुपारी मत डालिए
 सोंठ डालिए उसमे , इलाइची डालिए , लोंग डालिए. केशर डालिए ;
 ये सब डालिए पान में चूना लगाके
 पर तम्बाकू नही , सुपारी नही और कत्था नही ।*

----------


## shriram

*अगर आपके घुटने में घिसाव आ गया और डॉक्टर कहे के घुटना बदल दो
 तो भी जरुरत नही चूना खाते रहिये 
और हरसिंगार के पत्ते का काड़ा पीजिये
 घुटने बहुत अछे काम करेंगे । 
राजीव भाई कहते है चूना खाइए पर चूना लगाइए मत किसी को भी ..
ये चूना लगाने के लिए नही है खाने के लिए है ; 
आजकल हमारे देश में चूना लगाने वाले बहुत है 
पर ये भगवान ने खाने के लिए दिया है ।*

----------


## donsplender

Nice & useful Posts !!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं श्रीरामजी जी की उक्त सभी पोस्ट्स से पूर्णतया समर्थन करता हूँ।

----------


## sameer.kumar

श्रीराम जी मेरी माँ के कमर और घुटने में बहोत दर्द रहता है डॉक्टर का कहना है की गठिया हो गया है कमर में स्लिप डिस्क हो गया है कमर के आपरेसन की सलाह दी गई है। मेरा सवाल यह है की क्या चुना खाने से उनको फायदा होगा??? कही कोई नुकसान तो नही करेगा।

----------

